# TV-Gerät ausschalten!



## Rupe (24. Februar 2005)

Hey, Leute!

Ich suche ein Tutorial, Filter etc. womit man einen effekt erziehlen kann als wenn man einen fernseher ausschalten würde! Wie kann ich das machen?
Ich verwende Adobe Premiere 6!

Das Video sollte ablaufen und am ende sollte sie einfach der "Fernseher" einfach ausschalten und dann is schwarz...!

Danke im vorraus!
MFG
Rupe


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2005)

Der Effekt des Ausschaltens dauert eh nur ~2-4 Frames. Dazu benötigst Du 2-4 Rauschen-Bilder,
die Du zB mit Photoshop machst.Zusätzlich würde ich etwas wie "Farbverschiebung" benutzen, und
vielleicht ein Weichzeichner, der zum Ende hin stärker wird... Ein Glow waäre auch nett 

UND : Das wichtigste ist der Sound-Effekt 

mfg chmee


----------



## Suchfunktion (25. Februar 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Effekt des Ausschaltens dauert eh nur ~2-4 Frames. Dazu benötigst Du 2-4 Rauschen-Bilder,
> die Du zB mit Photoshop machst.Zusätzlich würde ich etwas wie "Farbverschiebung" benutzen, und
> vielleicht ein Weichzeichner, der zum Ende hin stärker wird... Ein Glow waäre auch nett
> 
> ...



2-4 frames nur?

Du meinst doch dass das bild sozusagen von oben und unten zusammenklappt so dass man nurnoch ne weisse linie in der mitte hat, die sich dann auch zusammenzieht (horizontal) und es dann inner mitte nurnoch einen weissen Punkt gibt, der dann langsam ausgeht

Ja kompliziert beschrieben aber du weisst sicher was ich meine


----------

